# Rough Conditions on the GSL



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Did everyone catch the story about the guys who capsized today on the Great Salt Lake?
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5214336

Sounds like the GPS and cell phone helped get those guys out of a tough spot pretty quickly.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'm sure that had to suck. I'm guessing he didnt have a bilge pump OR a bailing bucket. My guess is they went out in a outboard motor or else they wouldnt have been stuck in 8 inches of water. either way, glad to hear they are safe.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Whats crazy to me is that they were in 6-8 inches of water!!??


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Whats crazy to me is that they were in 6-8 inches of water!!??


Seriously! how do you capsize a boat in 8 inches of water?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guess thats why the GSL is not for everybody... if its going to be windy, just stay home... or hell, pull up on the bank and wait it out. Common sense would have gone a long way it sounds like. Ive seen it whitecapping out there... it doesn't take much actually for that lake to turn ugly pretty fast.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":3ownvja4]Whats crazy to me is that they were in 6-8 inches of water!!??


Seriously! how do you capsize a boat in 8 inches of water?[/quote:3ownvja4]

and why do you call in air support for it? I dont know but thats what they are reporting?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I may be wrong but I read one report that where they capsized, it was over their head. :shock: They were blown and waded into shallower water where they were retrieved. :?: Am I mistaken?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

you got it right..they waded over to shallower ground....at least the temps were warmer with that storm coming in..would have been real bad on a 25 degree day..


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad they are ok, the big lakes can get nasty in a HURRY!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Common sense would have gone a long way it sounds like.


Yea you should use some of that. Things can change out there fast. A least they where smart enough to wear there life jacket and have a cell phone on them.I't good to hear that they are alright.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Common sense would have gone a long way it sounds like.
> ...


 :roll: Ummm been hunting out there for two years now.... never had this happen to me. I don't get what you mean, but when is that not the case for most folks on here? :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


Im talking about grouse hunting my friend. Made that the first time that happen to them to. With you walking out there is a differnt story. if you fall in out there the you need some marger help.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> A least they where smart enough to wear there life jacket


Yeah,, thank heavens they had thier life jackets 



Nor-tah said:


> they were in 6-8 inches of water!!??


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah they got lucky. i know some of the details about this particular situation but im not at liberty to share.
...right place wrong time and unduely prepared, that "gal" will take your life.

~

...you guys havnt lived until you get caught out west of the big island in a NICE storm. there is NOWHERE to go ... *** -)O(- ***


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> yeah they got lucky. i know some of the details about this particular situation but im not at liberty to share.
> ...right place wrong time and unduely prepared, that "gal" will take your life.
> 
> ~
> ...


Yeah, I'd imagine that situation would totally suck.  How deep does it get out there?? Is the west side the deepest area?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ive heard but never confirmed depths of 20' or so, the current on the north tip of Antelope is crazy strong, especially now with the depth variance between the east side vs west side appearing to be that of a couple of feet.  i do know i NEVER want to be caught out in that sort of condition again, but you have to pay to play, just go prepared and expecting the worst. the storm that popped us that time was a total surprise. we checked the NOAA report the night before and it was forcast as a low pressure system with very little to no wind expected. so much for that :roll:. wouldnt we all love to be paid that kind of money on a _edjumactated_ guess at what was on a radar screen.

i have pics of that day, ill see if i can scrounge them up. those breakers were bashing the western rocky shores of antelope island like i was back out on Bristol bay..._well kind of but you get my point_. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have heard more than once that weather forecasters in general are WRONG _*more than *_57% of the time!
Considering an average salary of over $70,000, I would say that is a pretty good gig.

I am POSITIVE that I can be wrong less than than for that much money, even without all the fancy satellites and computers. 
I cannot tell you how many times I have checked the weather forcast at 9-10:00 PM and had it be _*totally*_ different at 3-4:00AM the same night!

_*"There will be a 70% chance of snow with moderate to high winds starting about 12:00 AM MST, lasting throughout the morning commute. Be careful out there, and give yourself some extra time to get to work."*_ YAY! Duck hunting weather!

Then my alarm goes off and I get up and look outside. *WTF*?! clear skies, stars bright. NO WIND, never mind snow or even rain. :evil:

They cannot even predict it accurately 6 hours in advance. FIVE DAY FORECAST? :rotfl: 
Pay me $70,000 to look out my window and say YEP! Cloudy on the west horizon, some kind of weather in the next 4-5 hours at the latest. Or NOPE! clear skies as far as I can see, nothing going on for at least the next 4-5 hours. 
With an update every 4-5 hours. I WILL DO IT! :mrgreen:

It isn't like you can ACTUALLY make plans using the long range forecast anyway. The weather report on Sat said that there was going to be a small storm on Mon. morning and then clear weather the rest of the week. Have you looked outside the last 24 hours? Forecast NOW calls for stormy weather thru Fri morning. OI!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Longgun said:


> yeah they got lucky. i know some of the details about this particular situation but im not at liberty to share.


Do you know if the boat tipped completely over or just filled up with water and sank on the sand bar? thats the part I wasnt clear on


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

not exactly sure how it made it to the bottom but i was told it was totally the wrong vessel for the condition, or for that matter, that lake at any time...


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Unless I misremember, the article said it was a small flat bottom johnboat style. DEFINITELY NOT SEAWORTHY! And when the wind is up, that is every bit as good as a SEA. :shock: :shock: :shock:

I would hesitate to take a john boat out in the marsh with a maximum depth of a few feet in a high wind, never mind out on that **** lake. :shock: -)O(-

Gotta be either stupid or crazy, and most of the time, I don't qualify for either one. _Quite_. :wink:


----------

